# seaweed for head.



## wombil (24/11/14)

G'day Guys,
Talking to my 84 yo cousin the other day who knew a couple of blokes that worked at the XXXX brewery at Milton.He asked the blokes what was used to put the head on the beer.
The answer was ,"seaweed".This was a long time ago and I haven't seen any seaweed trucks going past lately so I suppose they use something else now.
Anyone else know about this or were they just pulling his leg?


----------



## Camo6 (24/11/14)

I believe irish moss is made from seaweed which is used to clarify beer. Quite likely it improves head retention as a result. Will let the experts chime in but I imagine some time ago carrageenans may have been considered a 'secret' ingredient of sorts.


----------



## Blind Dog (24/11/14)

AFAIK It's not seaweed but alginates extracted from seaweed that is widely used commercially to aid head retention in beer. Also used as a thickener in the food and cosmetic industries


----------



## wombil (24/11/14)

Thanks for clearing that up guys.
I reckon it tasted beter with the seaweed anyhow.
Camo6-I have stayed at mooroolbark,nice place.May be down that way around Christmas.
Cheers All.


----------



## Camo6 (24/11/14)

wombil said:


> Thanks for clearing that up guys.
> I reckon it tasted beter with the seaweed anyhow.
> Camo6-I have stayed at mooroolbark,nice place.May be down that way around Christmas.
> Cheers All.


Let me know when you're down next Wombil and I'll put a fresh batch of meth on the stove and clean up the dog fighting arena! Only kidding, I love this suburb and haven't had to lock my car for a long time...









Touch wood...


----------



## Dips Me Lid (25/11/14)

I lived in Mooroolbark for a couple of years, not a bad joint, the celebrations bottlo near the roundabout used to have a few decent beers available, haven't been there for a while though.


----------



## Black n Tan (25/11/14)

Blind Dog said:


> AFAIK It's not seaweed but alginates extracted from seaweed that is widely used commercially to aid head retention in beer. Also used as a thickener in the food and cosmetic industries


Available at some LHBS also, sold as 'big head'


----------



## klangers (26/11/14)

XXXX (or any Lion brewery) do not use seaweed - or extracts of seaweed - to improve head retention anymore. In fact I'm not sure if they add anything for head retention for mainstream brands. Foaming is a big issue for their fermentation capacity - the need for headspace substantially reduces the volume that can be fermented in one FV.


----------

